# Too much bass??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sure this sounds weird to most of you, but somehow, with my little Polk PSW-125, I can have way too much bass and it makes the whole room sound "muddy" in my living room set up..I have the volume on the sub at half way up and the setting on my receiver at "0" and with some movies (Pacific Rim) I turned it down to -3...
Could it be the size of my room, or the acoustics (lack of)...size of room is 12x16
I come from a car stereo back ground and I had to have a very balanced sound..I hate it when people have 2 tweeters and then a pile of 15's in the trunk..I always had my mids and tweets first, then added my subs to match the sound...Anyway, I like to do that with my HT set ups as well, but it just seems like the bass is taking over and not letting the rest of the speakers shine...
I hope I am explaining this properly :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the specifications the Polk has a frequency response of only 32Hz to 225Hz. Definitely not a great range for movies. I would suspect that its going to be rather boomy. Where do you sit in relation to the subs location? Have you tried to place it along a wall rather than in a corner?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, I did the "subwoofer crawl" and believe it or not, up againt the side wall was best..I guess I could try a few more spots, before I invest in some acoustic treatments??
Also, it comes with the pre-installed little feet..should I build a riser for it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My concern is that sub is simply not great for use with movies. its clearly a more musical sub in the fact that its only going down to 32Hz. I wonder if your pushing it too hard and simply getting distortion.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with Tony. Try using the "sub" hooked up for "bass reinforcement". 

Wires currently going to your mains would go to the high lvl inputs of the Polk then out from the Polk to the mains, now move the LFE crossover on your AVR down until you start to hear the "muddiness" then back it off a bit. You will probably be able to make your mains "large" and the crossover will be about 40-50hz


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, I will try that!! :T


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

are you actually calibrating the sub to the rest of the system? like with audessy (sp) or with a SPL meter?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing, have you calibrated your system with room correction of some type? Usually 'too much bass' means lumpy bass (lots of peaks at certain frequencies). Acoustic treatments of course will help tremendously in that area.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Horrorfan33 said:


> ?..
> I have the volume on the sub at half way up and the setting on my receiver at "0" and with some movies (Pacific Rim) I turned it down to -3...


From this description it appears that you are just winging it with the subwoofer volume.
I am with the other two that have asked if you used room correction to match the sub with the speakers.
Ideally you will set the volume control on the sub so the AVR auto cal sets the subwoofer channel trim very close to zero. It may take a couple of tries running the cal and adjusting the sub's volume control to get this right. The target for the subwoofer channel trim is zero +/-3dB.
Once this is achieved you won't be adjusting the volume on the sub anymore, if you want it louder you will adjust the subwoofer channel trim in the AVR.
When the sub is level matched with the speakers the way you like it you shouldn't have to mess with it anymore, it has been over two years since I have made any adjustment to my sub.
You also need to set all your speakers to small with a global crossover of 80Hz to establishe a base line sound field.
If your AVR does not have some kind of room correction you will need a SPL meter and set each speaker and the sub to 75dB at the main listening position.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

No, I have not calibrated the system..I tried using the little one that came with the receiver, but was not happy with the results...Where can I buy a decent, but not too expensive meter?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you have a smartphone...."Theres an app for that"....


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> No, I have not calibrated the system..I tried using the little one that came with the receiver, but was not happy with the results...Where can I buy a decent, but not too expensive meter?



SPL meter


http://www.amazon.com/Velleman-AVM2...UTF8&qid=1389892053&sr=1-2&keywords=spl+meter


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First thing I would do is re run your receivers auto correction again. Make sure you do it correctly by placing the mic pointed up on a tripod at ear level at least 4" away from any seat back. Take at least 4 reading even if you move the mic only a couple feet to each side of your main listening position.


----------



## hopper12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi all new member.....I had the exact same problem adjusted and adjusted..finally started moving sub around room till I found a spot the cured my problem...I had done the sub crawl and thought I had the best spot but turned out not to be...after I moved to another location everything blended nicely


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Most apps are not accurate at the subwoofer tones. I would suggest picking up a radio shack SPL meter. They are not to badly priced and should be in everyone that has a decent settups arsenal.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

qx56 said:


> Most apps are not accurate at the subwoofer tones. I would suggest picking up a radio shack SPL meter. They are not to badly priced and should be in everyone that has a decent settups arsenal.


+1


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Would something like this work??..and if so, is there a thread on how to use it?
http://www.amazon.com/Radio-Shack-D...UTF8&qid=1390320075&sr=8-3&keywords=spl+meter


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Would something like this work??..and if so, is there a thread on how to use it?
> http://www.amazon.com/Radio-Shack-D...UTF8&qid=1390320075&sr=8-3&keywords=spl+meter



i like analog meters better, i had 2 of the old radio shack analog meters, lost one and broke one. i dont think radio shack makes the analog meter anymore so i got this http://www.amazon.com/Velleman-AVM2...UTF8&qid=1390322299&sr=8-8&keywords=spl+meter and i have been happy with. for the most part it looks like a re-branded shack model.

google on how to use it, and use the c-weighting.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Would something like this work??..and if so, is there a thread on how to use it?
> http://www.amazon.com/Radio-Shack-D...UTF8&qid=1390320075&sr=8-3&keywords=spl+meter


That's the same one I've used for many years and have been happy with it. 

Use C weighting and Slow response.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I guess I could try a few more spots, before I invest in some acoustic treatments??


Yes, that makes far more sense. But rather than do so blindly/randomly, if you have a smart phone, you could invest in one of these: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-imm-6-calibrated-measurement-microphone-for-iphone-ipad-tablet-and-android--390-810. With apps like AudioTools, you can then see the possible offending peak(s) in your response at/around the listening position. Much better than any meter.
You don't list your system. Does your HT receiver have/allow manual EQ? What XO settings are you using on the HTR? Are you using the LFE input, or the subs built in XO? What are your main speakers?

cheers


----------

